# faire la part des choses / de l'inconnu



## totor

Amigos,

sabemos que *faire la part des choses* significa *tener en cuenta todas las contingencias*, y también *no ser demasiado exclusivo*.

Pero esa frase sola, en un sentido absoluto, ¿tiene alguna significación particular?

*Or l'humain, nous le comprenons maintenant, ne peut être sauvé sans qu'on lui rende cette autre moitié de lui-même, la part des choses.*

No le encuentro mucho sentido a su traducción literal.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Difícil...

¿Podrías poner más texto, lo que antecede a tu frase? O darnos tú un resumen de lo anterior. A ver si nos inspira algo más.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Más texto. Sí, Gévy, ahí va lo que antecede.

Les pongo la traducción, así copio y pego:

Antes de poder enmendar la Constitución, primero debemos desplazar lo humano, al que el humanismo no hace bastante justicia. El sujeto de derecho, el ciudadano actor del Leviatán, el rostro perturbador de la persona humana, el ser de relación, la conciencia, el cogito, el hombre de lenguaje que busca sus palabras, el hermeneuta, el yo profundo, el tú y el ti* de la comunicación, la presencia a sí, la intersubjetividad, otras tantas figuras magníficas que los modernos supieron pintar y salvar. Pero todas esas figuras son asimétricas porque son la pareja del objeto de las ciencias, el que yace huérfano, abandonado en las manos de aquellos que tanto los epistemólogos como los sociólogos creen reductores, objetivos, racionales. ¿Dónde están los Mounier de las máquinas, los Lévinas de los animales, los Ricœur de los hechos? Pero lo humano, ahora lo comprendemos, no puede ser captado y salvado sin que le devuelvan esa otra mitad de sí mismo…

Ahora que lo leo en el post, ¿podrá significar *la parte que corresponde a las cosas*?


----------



## Gévy

Algo así, Totor, sí. Mira tu texto:

Antes de poder enmendar la Constitución, primero debemos desplazar lo humano, al que el humanismo no hace bastante justicia. El sujeto de derecho, el ciudadano actor del Leviatán, el rostro perturbador de la persona humana, el ser de relación, la conciencia, el cogito, el hombre de lenguaje que busca sus palabras, el hermeneuta, el yo profundo, el tú y el ti* de la comunicación, la presencia a sí, la intersubjetividad, otras tantas figuras magníficas que los modernos supieron pintar y salvar. Pero todas esas figuras son asimétricas porque son la pareja del objeto de las ciencias, el que yace huérfano, abandonado en las manos de aquellos que tanto los epistemólogos como los sociólogos creen reductores, objetivos, racionales. ¿Dónde están los Mounier de las máquinas, los Lévinas de los animales, los Ricœur de los hechos? Pero lo humano, ahora lo comprendemos, no puede ser captado y salvado sin que le devuelvan esa otra mitad de sí mismo…

Es todo esto lo que han quitado al hombre, no es un ser en sí, sino un ser con todo lo que le rodea.

Es lo que veo en el texto, no sé si estoy acertada. Pero sí podría ser algo muy literal.

Besos

Gévy


----------



## totor

Sí, sí, sí, Gévy. Ahora, después de tus palabras, me queda bien claro.

Tal vez sea un mal del oficio, pero a veces uno tiende a privilegiar la forma sobre el fondo, y hasta que alguien no se lo señala, el árbol le tapa el bosque, que está ahí, cerquita, y uno no lo puede ver.

A todo lo largo del libro el autor combate esa Gran División, de la que tanto hablamos en otro hilo, y estos son los tramos finales del libro, donde él hace una síntesis, que precisamente es unificar esas dos mitades, lo que él llama los casi-objetos y los casi-sujetos, para formar un ser humano completo.

Sí, positivamente, *la parte que corresponde a las cosas*.

Muchas gracias, Gévy, por ser hoy ese alguien que me señaló el bosque.


----------



## Yukia

CNRTL: _Faire la part des choses_. Tenir compte des contingences, ne pas être trop exclusif.

Contexto: _Nos vies reposent sur des constructions illusoires, le bon et el mauvais, le beau et le laid, utiles cependant pour faire la part des choses._

¿Significa "ver las cosas con perspectiva"? No le veo mucho sentido. ¿Tiene alguien otra propuesta? Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Significa "valorar lo que es realmente importante".

MATIZO:
"Pt.Robert.- Faire *la part des choses*: tenir compte des contingences, ne pas être trop absolu dans ses jugements."
Por lo tanto "*tener en consideración varios factores*."


----------



## chlapec

Voici la réponse du Grand Larousse:
*faire la part de quelque chose* tener algo en cuenta _il faut faire la part du hasard_ hay que tener en cuenta la suerte
*faire la part des choses* tenerlo todo en cuenta


----------



## Yukia

Gracias, Tina y chlapec


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Estoy pensando en otra expresión: *Separar el grano de la paja*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## BeckyTrans

Hola a todos. 
No sé qué significa esa expresión en español: _faire la part de.

_¿Qué podéis decirme? No puedo daros más contexto porque es de una lista de vocabulario, así que no tiene nada que pueda daros para orientaros.
Muchas gracias y un besooo.


----------



## Pinairun

CNTRL
Puedes consultar el diccionario.

*Faire la part de (... et de ...).* Discerner, distinguer ce qui revient à, ce qui relève de. Faire la part du bien et du mal.

*Faire la part de (qqc.).* Prendre en considération, tenir compte de. Faire la part du hasard, de l'imprévu, de l'exagération

Saludos


----------



## kela colación

Creo que en algunos contextos puede tener el sentido de "relativizar" lo que sucede, "poner las cosas en perspectiva", ¿no? 
Me gusta eso de "tener en consideración todos los factores". Creo que me aclararon, gracias.


----------



## elartedetraducir

**Nueva pregunta**
*Hilos unidos*​ 

bonsoir! c'est mon premier fois la. je ne parle pas tres bien le francais, mais je suis en train de apprendre, je suis etudiant de traduction...eh alors! q suis ici pour fair vous une question. j'ai besoin d'aide avec une phrase: *Face à ces chiffres vertigineux, il faut naturellement faire la part des choses.*


*ANTE ESTAS VERTIGINOSAS CIFRAS, SE DEBEN, LOGICAMENTE, EQUILIBRAR LAS COSAS...*

*EST-IL BIEN?*


----------



## chlapec

elartedetraducir said:


> Bonsoir! c'est *ma* première fois là. Je ne parle pas très bien le français, mais je suis en train d'apprendre, je suis étudiant de traduction...eh alors! je suis ici pour vous poser une question. J'ai besoin d'aide avec une phrase: *Face à ces chiffres vertigineux, il faut naturellement faire la part des choses.*
> 
> *ANTE ESTAS VERTIGINOSAS CIFRAS, SE DEBEN, LOGICAMENTE, EQUILIBRAR LAS COSAS...*
> 
> *EST-CE BIEN (traduit)?*


 
Bonjour elarte..., et bienvenue parmi nous.
Tu dois savoir que le premier pas à faire avant de poser une question sur le forum est de consulter le dictionnaire en haut de la page (Norme 1). Là, tu pourras trouver (la plupart du temps) non seulement la traduction du terme, mais aussi tous les fils lancés sur le forum qui contiennent le mot recherché. 

J'espère que tu trouveras la solution à ta question dans ce qui précède.

Cordialement,
chlapec (mod)


----------



## Isamexicana

Nueva pregunta​
Por favor me ayudan a traducir "faire la part de l'inconnu". El contexto es: ...soit de reconnaitre les limites de son entreprise et de faire la part de l'inconnu.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

Como puedes ver he unido tu pregunta a un hilo ya abierto. 
Por favor, lee las respuesta ya dadas y dinos cómo lo traducirías tú. 
Gracias.

Por otra parte lo que nos da no es contexto, solo un trocito de frase (Regla 3: frase entera, contexto; regla 4: fuentes).
Por favor, añade la información necesaria para que podamos ayudarte de verdad. Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Isamexicana

El contexto completo es: ...soit de reconnaitre les limites de son entreprise et de faire la part de l'inconnu, qui la, comme dans toute science, indique une butée.
Yo lo traduciría así:
...o reconocer los limites de su trabajo y considerar lo desconocido, que ahí, como en toda ciencia, indica un tope.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sigue siendo un trocito de frase .

- faire la part de = tomar en consideración / tomar en cuenta (posts 7 y 8)


----------



## Isamexicana

Gracias. Te prometo que no quieres leer la frase completa, es media página de psicoanálisis lacaniano, escrito por un señor que no conoce los puntos y que en cambio ama las disgresiones...Me dices tomar en consideración o tomar en cuenta que es lo mismo que considerar que puse yo... O me equivoco?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tienes razón, no quiero saber demasiado de Lacan, pero era preciso decirnos el nivel de lenguaje, en un texto de sicoanálisis sí, se puede utilizar _considerar_. Al no saber nada del texto imagino sé que estábamos hablando un lenguaje... normal, del día a día.

Cuando reclamamos las fuentes NO es por capricho, con un trocito de frase solo podemos elucubrar (puede ser un blog, un artículo, un foro, cualquier cosa) y esto no ayuda a nadie, es más, hace perder el tiempo a todo el mundo, el tuyo incluido .


----------



## Isamexicana

Muchas gracias Cintia.


----------

